# Transfer of EIT



## struct (Jan 20, 2011)

i Passed my EIT test in texas, can i now transfer it to Louisiana and write my PE license exam in Louisiana? since now im working in LA.

Thanks


----------



## wongdaisiu (Jan 20, 2011)

struct said:


> i Passed my EIT test in texas, can i now transfer it to Louisiana and write my PE license exam in Louisiana? since now im working in LA.
> Thanks


I am pretty sure you don't have to transfer the license. On the PE application should have a way for you to have TX send or verify for LA. That is what happened in IL.


----------

